# What Shaper is this one?



## malmac (Feb 8, 2020)

Hi,

Can anyone tell me anything about this model shaper?
It is apparently a 3 phase job and looks pretty damn solid.
Any information would be much appreciated.
Regards   Mal


----------



## middle.road (Feb 8, 2020)

Don't have any idea, but Nice score!


----------



## Choiliefan (Feb 8, 2020)

Is this it?





						Vernier Minishape 25 Shaper
					

Vernier Mini-Shape 25 Shaper made in France. A high-quality, well-specified shaping machine.



					www.lathes.co.uk
				



Gotta love those French machine tools.


----------



## malmac (Feb 8, 2020)

Thank you very much for the identification. I have not actually picked up the machine yet and only have the pictures. Seems like this machine might be ready for some TLC and I guess may be missing some bits. I go down to check it out next week so will have a better idea. Knowing it was a quality built machine means it is maybe worth the effort and expense of bringing it back to life.   Thanks again for the information.   Mal


----------



## NCjeeper (Feb 8, 2020)

Choiliefan said:


> Is this it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would say you nailed it.


----------



## NCjeeper (Feb 8, 2020)

Nice sized machine if you can get it for a good price.


----------



## brino (Feb 8, 2020)

Wow that looks stout!
-brino


----------



## malmac (Feb 8, 2020)

NCjeeper said:


> I would say you nailed it.



Well the price is very reasonable. I have to drive a hundred miles and pick it up and bring it home. Then I guess I will have to find out what is broken, missing or needing repair. And also do a reshuffle in the workshop to fit it in somewhere. Luckily I have 3 phase power, so no troubles on that score.


----------



## middle.road (Feb 8, 2020)

malmac said:


> Well the price is very reasonable. I have to drive a hundred miles and pick it up and bring it home. Then I guess I will have to find out what is broken, missing or needing repair. And also do a reshuffle in the workshop to fit it in somewhere. Luckily I have 3 phase power, so no troubles on that score.


If you were closer, I'd bring my trailer over...


----------



## Superburban (Feb 8, 2020)

Be ready, you will be looking for pieces to do something with, just to watch it run.

Also, beware there is a forward and reverse on shapers, Make sure the table moves on the return stroke. Also, the return stroke is faster the the cutting stroke, just easier to look for which stroke the table moves on.


----------



## Dhal22 (Feb 8, 2020)

middle.road said:


> If you were closer, I'd bring my trailer over...




I think I'm closer so I got 1st dibs if he doesn't want it.


----------



## middle.road (Feb 9, 2020)

Dhal22 said:


> I think I'm closer so I got 1st dibs if he doesn't want it.


Race Ya!!!  -hehe (right after I fix the shimmy in the front end, and get some good tires on the trailer, and . . .)


----------



## malmac (Feb 9, 2020)

Superburban said:


> Be ready, you will be looking for pieces to do something with, just to watch it run.
> 
> Also, beware there is a forward and reverse on shapers, Make sure the table moves on the return stroke. Also, the return stroke is faster the the cutting stroke, just easier to look for which stroke the table moves on.



Your advice is most welcome..... I kind of knew what shapers do, but not exactly how they work. So now I will have to get my head around such points as you mention. I crashed my first lathe because I was not careful enough....... so lots to learn about shapers before turning the power on.


----------



## malmac (Feb 9, 2020)

middle.road said:


> If you were closer, I'd bring my trailer over...



You will need a long snorkel on your truck. The puddle between USA and Australia is fairly deep I believe.


----------



## Choiliefan (Feb 9, 2020)

"Your" shaper is fitted with a toolholder for doing slotting or grooving.
You'll want a lantern toolpost similar to the ones found on vintage lathes and a toolholder.
Perhaps its include with this machine???
Wondering what the stroke is as I see the largest one is 300mm?
Hope you get it!


----------



## malmac (Feb 9, 2020)

Choiliefan said:


> "Your" shaper is fitted with a toolholder for doing slotting or grooving.
> You'll want a lantern toolpost similar to the ones found on vintage lathes and a toolholder.
> Perhaps its include with this machine???
> Wondering what the stroke is as I see the largest one is 300mm?
> Hope you get it!



I assume this is the toolpost fitting that I would need? I can see from one of the photos I have received that one is not currently fitted.
As for the stroke I would assume it will be the smaller machine as I expect that this machine was once owned by a training college here in Australia.
As long as I can make it work and it is not so worn as to be just a curiosity, I will be quite happy.

Mal


----------



## malmac (Feb 19, 2020)

Well the shaper came home today. Looking pretty good. Obviously needs a good clean and service and then I need to learn about shapers and how to grind the tooling and operate etc. Here are a few pics. It seems that this is the 30cm model, but I could be mistaken.

As you can see, the change gears, apart from the two already in the machine, have never been used. I guess further investigation with determine if there is significant wear in the dovetails.


----------



## Choiliefan (Feb 19, 2020)

What is the width of the vise jaws?


----------



## middle.road (Feb 19, 2020)

Oh, that is a sweet score!


----------



## Choiliefan (Feb 19, 2020)

Yeah, something really good.


----------



## francist (Feb 19, 2020)

I don't think I've ever seen a shaper that used change gears before. Most interesting.


----------



## malmac (Feb 19, 2020)

francist said:


> I don't think I've ever seen a shaper that used change gears before. Most interesting.



I guess this gives different speeds for the machine, given no variable speed motors. Also given none of them have been used, maybe they are not really that necessary. I guess time will tell. I have a bunch of change gears for my lathe and in three years have only changed the gears once and after cutting an odd sized thread, changed back to the standard gears which do most stuff.    

I also scored some handy stock in steel, bright steel and stainless that the previous owner had in his shed (the photo show a selection but there was quite a lot more in sizes up to about 4inches diameter). Also some reamers so all in all a fun day.
	

		
			
		

		
	










Mal


----------



## NCjeeper (Feb 19, 2020)

Almost a 12" stroke. Nice size you should be able to do some decent work with that range.


----------



## brino (Feb 19, 2020)

Mal ,
Congratulations on the "new" machine.......and all the other goodies.
Please keep posting what you find and your progress.
-brino


----------



## middle.road (Feb 20, 2020)

Plus the material and the reamers.... ?
You're edging your way closer to a 'BTW....' sign.

A very Good day - indeed.
Can't wait to see it up and running. And that's coming from a guy who, 40 years ago couldn't stand seeing a shaper being run.


----------



## Choiliefan (Feb 20, 2020)

I like those cutter keepers made out of pvc pipe as well.
Again, nice score!


----------



## vocatexas (Feb 20, 2020)

That machine looks like it operates much like an Atlas 7 inch. One thing to be very careful of when first starting out is to make sure when you adjust the stroke that the clapper box doesn't come back and hit the front of the casting. The guy I bought my shaper from had never run one and when he was showing it off to me he crashed it. It's easy to do when changing stroke length and stroke position if you aren't really careful.

That looks like a well made machine. Since those change gears haven't been used, I'd bet you got a mint machine there. Another plus is the universal table. Wish mine had that. Good luck and have fun with it!


----------



## Glenn Brooks (Feb 21, 2020)

Guard the vise with your life!  Shaper vises have four bolt holes, unlike drill press, milling vises, and general use vises, that normally have only two holes to bolt down.  Shaper vises , by themselves, unattached to a shaper, are extremely rare.  So much so that often shapers without a vise, were considered next to useless. So, great find! 

Glenn


----------



## Tim9 (Feb 24, 2020)

That is a beautiful machine. Just spectacular. I was reading the info on the lathes.uk link. They were making those shapers into the 1970’s
   Just gorgeous. Nice score !


----------



## deakin (Feb 24, 2020)

malmac said:


> I guess this gives different speeds for the machine, given no variable speed motors.



i have a small shaper i use for internal keyways. it doesn't have a variable speed motor but i easily change speed on the fly. are you sure those gears go with that machine?


----------



## deakin (Feb 24, 2020)

ah, i see'd a link to the description so it does use change gears


----------



## malmac (Feb 27, 2020)

Superburban said:


> Be ready, you will be looking for pieces to do something with, just to watch it run.
> 
> Also, beware there is a forward and reverse on shapers, Make sure the table moves on the return stroke. Also, the return stroke is faster the the cutting stroke, just easier to look for which stroke the table moves on.



Thank you for the advice. I have the machine in the workshop now and just need to find some time to clean it down and lubricate it's various surfaces and then splash some cash on what ever cutting tools I will need. So your advice has come early but none the less will be invaluable in understanding how these machines work.

Mal


----------



## malmac (Feb 27, 2020)

vocatexas said:


> That machine looks like it operates much like an Atlas 7 inch. One thing to be very careful of when first starting out is to make sure when you adjust the stroke that the clapper box doesn't come back and hit the front of the casting. The guy I bought my shaper from had never run one and when he was showing it off to me he crashed it. It's easy to do when changing stroke length and stroke position if you aren't really careful.
> 
> That looks like a well made machine. Since those change gears haven't been used, I'd bet you got a mint machine there. Another plus is the universal table. Wish mine had that. Good luck and have fun with it!



A bit more information on the problem to avoid would be appreciated. I am certainly not going to throw her into gear and flick the on switch.
I can see I will need to dyna bolt her to the floor and also make sure she has room to move through her full stroke.
What is the clapper box, if I can be so naive?

Mal


----------



## malmac (Feb 27, 2020)

Glenn Brooks said:


> Guard the vise with your life!  Shaper vises have four bolt holes, unlike drill press, milling vises, and general use vises, that normally have only two holes to bolt down.  Shaper vises , by themselves, unattached to a shaper, are extremely rare.  So much so that often shapers without a vise, were considered next to useless. So, great find!
> 
> Glenn



Yes the 4 bolt vice is there, though it could do with a bit of love.
I check visitor's bags before they leave, just in case.


Thanks


Mal


----------



## malmac (Feb 27, 2020)

deakin said:


> i have a small shaper i use for internal keyways. it doesn't have a variable speed motor but i easily change speed on the fly. are you sure those gears go with that machine?



In the information sheet on the internet, the set of change gears are shown.
Inside the area where the change gears fit, their is a small table that defines which gears to use in combination.
So the gears are definitely for this machine, which seems like a very positive feature.
	

		
			
		

		
	







Mal


----------



## middle.road (Feb 27, 2020)

This is going to be enjoyable to watch the progress.


----------



## cjtoombs (Feb 27, 2020)

vocatexas said:


> That machine looks like it operates much like an Atlas 7 inch. One thing to be very careful of when first starting out is to make sure when you adjust the stroke that the clapper box doesn't come back and hit the front of the casting. The guy I bought my shaper from had never run one and when he was showing it off to me he crashed it. It's easy to do when changing stroke length and stroke position if you aren't really careful.
> 
> That looks like a well made machine. Since those change gears haven't been used, I'd bet you got a mint machine there. Another plus is the universal table. Wish mine had that. Good luck and have fun with it!



That doesn't look like a universal table to me.  No means of tilting it side to side or front to back.  It is a nice shaper, though.


----------



## malmac (Feb 27, 2020)

cjtoombs said:


> That doesn't look like a universal table to me.  No means of tilting it side to side or front to back.  It is a nice shaper, though.



The dirt and grime were pretty thick, so it took awhile to clean.
I think the attached photos shows that this is not a universal table as you state, but the intermediate level which I think could be termed a "swivel table"
But please correct me if I am wrong.

Regards  Mal


----------



## Glenn Brooks (Feb 27, 2020)

malmac said:


> In the information sheet on the internet, the set of change gears are shown.
> Inside the area where the change gears fit, their is a small table that defines which gears to use in combination.
> So the gears are definitely for this machine, which seems like a very positive feature.
> 
> ...


Do you speak French?  Ala, Coupes, Pignons and whatever it says in the middle?? Whatever that means ...


----------



## Choiliefan (Feb 28, 2020)

Is that an oil pump below the gearing in post #35?
If so, there must be a sump somewhere.


----------



## vocatexas (Feb 28, 2020)

I stand corrected, that isn't a universal table, but being able to tilt it would still be very handy.

Mal, when adjusting the stroke on my Atlas, it is possible to set it such that the tool head will retract so far as to strike the main casting if it's tilted to one side or the other. Obviously that isn't a good thing. On the Atlas you can manually pull the machine through a stroke to check clearances. It looks as though you might have to use the clutch on your machine. When setting up for a cut just be sure all moving parts are clear of obstructions. There's a lot going on when a shaper is doing it's thing. It's easy to not notice an interference until you hear it! That said, I think a shaper is the most fun machine to have in a shop.


----------



## cjtoombs (Feb 28, 2020)

I would probably call it a "semi universal" table, but given that I don't think there was an official name for that type of table I think swivel table would be fine, too.  You don't see a lot of shapers with a table like that, they either seem to be fixed or full universal, probably why no one remembers what they were called back in the day.


----------



## malmac (Feb 29, 2020)

vocatexas said:


> I stand corrected, that isn't a universal table, but being able to tilt it would still be very handy.
> 
> Mal, when adjusting the stroke on my Atlas, it is possible to set it such that the tool head will retract so far as to strike the main casting if it's tilted to one side or the other. Obviously that isn't a good thing. On the Atlas you can manually pull the machine through a stroke to check clearances. It looks as though you might have to use the clutch on your machine. When setting up for a cut just be sure all moving parts are clear of obstructions. There's a lot going on when a shaper is doing it's thing. It's easy to not notice an interference until you hear it! That said, I think a shaper is the most fun machine to have in a shop.



I am all ears when it comes to learning about the new/old shaper. I am certainly aprehensive about plugging it in and randomly hitting switches. That is not going to happen. The first step is to clean, learn and think....... then think again and then we will see.


Mal


----------



## malmac (Feb 29, 2020)

cjtoombs said:


> I would probably call it a "semi universal" table, but given that I don't think there was an official name for that type of table I think swivel table would be fine, too.  You don't see a lot of shapers with a table like that, they either seem to be fixed or full universal, probably why no one remembers what they were called back in the day.



I pulled the term swivel out of a handbook on machining. Is it the accepted term or just the author's term? I don't know.
Guess it doesn't matter. It doesnt tilt in two directions at one time like a universal, so I guess I will see how swivel holds up as a term over time.


Mal


----------



## malmac (Mar 1, 2020)

Glenn Brooks said:


> Do you speak French?  Ala, Coupes, Pignons and whatever it says in the middle?? Whatever that means ...



Going to need some French lessons for sure.


----------



## malmac (Mar 1, 2020)

Choiliefan said:


> Is that an oil pump below the gearing in post #35?
> If so, there must be a sump somewhere.



I am not very observant..... you are pretty well right.... I havn't opened it up yet but oil line in, oil line out...... seems to be the right observation.

On the other side of the machine is an oil sight glass and an oil drain plug. I have now drained the oil, which all in all does not look that bad.
So that is another plus in my mind. But maybe all shapers have the same equipment and this is just par for the course.

Thank you for spotting the feature.


Regards   Mal


----------



## middle.road (Mar 1, 2020)

Discovery is fun. 
This machine is just plain neat.


----------



## malmac (Mar 1, 2020)

middle.road said:


> Discovery is fun.
> This machine is just plain neat.


Dan

I am finding out stuff by inference.
I no longer believe the machine has done minimal work.
As I am cleaning it up I am seeing quite a lot of surface damage to the table and some other parts. I now suspect the machine was decommissioned from maybe the Australian Navy and the gears and some other tooling pieces were dipped in wax prior to going to auction.
So I think it was/is a quality machine but will require careful inspection to determine current levels of accuracy.

So great machine but it still has more secrets to divulge.

Mal


----------



## Dhal22 (Mar 1, 2020)

What fun.


----------



## middle.road (Mar 1, 2020)

malmac said:


> Dan
> 
> I am finding out stuff by inference.
> I no longer believe the machine has done minimal work.
> ...


Just went back over the pictures.
I wonder if what you're seeing is from storage and getting dinged up there. It looks really clean to me.
The red wax on the gears looks aged.
The rest of the machine shows marks from what I think is storage and not from being used.
I'm not seeing any wear from operators, like the areas where hands are always grabbing something.


----------



## Superburban (Mar 1, 2020)

malmac said:


> But maybe all shapers have the same equipment and this is just par for the course.


Yours is 100 times the features of mine. Mine was from an old line shaft unit, converted to electric. Just a small drive gear turning the large gear, which drives the ram. No oil pump, no tilting table. About the only bragging rights I have, is the variable speed drive added when the motor was added.

You have a great machine.


----------



## malmac (Mar 1, 2020)

Superburban said:


> Yours is 100 times the features of mine. Mine was from an old line shaft unit, converted to electric. Just a small drive gear turning the large gear, which drives the ram. No oil pump, no tilting table. About the only bragging rights I have, is the variable speed drive added when the motor was added.
> 
> You have a great machine.


Not complaining at all, just trying to have a realistic assessment of the machine's history.

Mal


----------



## malmac (Mar 1, 2020)

middle.road said:


> Just went back over the pictures.
> I wonder if what you're seeing is from storage and getting dinged up there. It looks really clean to me.
> The red wax on the gears looks aged.
> The rest of the machine shows marks from what I think is storage and not from being used.
> I'm not seeing any wear from operators, like the areas where hands are always grabbing something.



Here are some close up images.
It was when I found the used tooling with wax dipped ends that I got the idea that the machine had seen a lot more use than originally thought.
The gears that are waxed may well have been well used as well.
However the general condition of the moving parts that I can see inside the machine do not look abused, so a bit of a mystery.
I guess when I get around to running the machine, and see what level of accuracy it can deliver then some assumptions may be dismissed or strengthened.

Mal


----------



## middle.road (Mar 1, 2020)

The third picture of the tool bits? Are they dull or have they been re-ground and then dipped?
Standard procedure is to dip them after sharpening. Me I prefer green to red.   
Table looks good considering it's age.


malmac said:


> Here are some close up images.
> It was when I found the used tooling with wax dipped ends that I got the idea that the machine had seen a lot more use than originally thought.
> The gears that are waxed may well have been well used as well.
> However the general condition of the moving parts that I can see inside the machine do not look abused, so a bit of a mystery.
> ...


----------



## malmac (Mar 9, 2020)

Drained the oil from the sump. A messy operation because of the location of the drain hole. Made up an extension for the drain plug, so I can get the oil to better drain next time.


----------



## Janderso (Mar 9, 2020)

You really scored on this one.
That is one cool shaper. Old machine with modern machine tool enhancements.
This is the first shaper I have seen with a lubrication system.


----------



## malmac (Mar 13, 2020)

deakin said:


> i have a small shaper i use for internal keyways. it doesn't have a variable speed motor but i easily change speed on the fly. are you sure those gears go with that machine?



There is a list inside the gear housing which shows the gear sets and their relative speeds, so pretty comfortable that the gears belong. Though I have not taken the wx off but I am no longer working on the assumption they have never been used. The reason being that several bits of used tooling was dipped in the same wax. So I think the company that had the shaper may have had the capacity to dipp the gears and tooling prior to either mothballing the machine or sending it to auction.

I have now run the machine, but not in anger as it is not bolted down yet. Everything seems to work so, some dyna bolts and we may be ready to make some chips.

Mal


----------



## Choiliefan (Mar 13, 2020)

I knew a guy years ago, who kept a wax pot in his shop.
When asked what he used it for, the answer was "sharpening used cutting tools for resale".


----------



## malmac (Mar 13, 2020)

Choiliefan said:


> I knew a guy years ago, who kept a wax pot in his shop.
> When asked what he used it for, the answer was "sharpening used cutting tools for resale".



Well that seems to back up my assumptions. So until I pull the wax off the other gears I will have no idea how worn they might be.


----------



## Choiliefan (Mar 14, 2020)

Do you have the gear hangers on the door like the one on tonylathesUK site?


----------



## malmac (Mar 14, 2020)

Choiliefan said:


> Do you have the gear hangers on the door like the one on tonylathesUK site?
> 
> View attachment 316648


No I don't have the hangers inside the door.  I am thinking that the shaper I have is actually a model prior to the one in the photo. The gear box and oil pump seem to be identical incuding the small chart inside the gearbox showing which gears to use together. The gears came in a small box with slots for each gear. Now that box may have been made by a previous owner. The other thing is that on the other side of the machine is cast in what looks like the letters and numbers pTi22. So I am thinking that my shaper is actually a 22cm stroke machine. The scale that was fitted to the machine I believe is the wrong scale and has been fitted by someone not that long ago.     Mal


----------



## malmac (Mar 19, 2020)

Well the shaper is now bolted to the floor and operational. Here is a few pics of the first keyway. Happy with the performance but the stroke is not as long as one would ideally like. But hey it's a free shaper, I'm not complaining.


----------



## Choiliefan (Mar 19, 2020)

Probably missed it but what is the max stroke length?


----------



## malmac (Mar 20, 2020)

Choiliefan said:


> Probably missed it but what is the max stroke length?



If I am not missing something, which I very well maybe, the longest stroke I can get is 75mm.
While I cant see any obvious way of changing this number, I know very little so, maybe I just don't understand.
How is the length of stroke usually changed?

Mal


----------



## deakin (Mar 20, 2020)

malmac said:


> If I am not missing something, which I very well maybe, the longest stroke I can get is 75mm.
> While I cant see any obvious way of changing this number, I know very little so, maybe I just don't understand.
> How is the length of stroke usually changed?
> 
> Mal


according to your link it should have a stroke over 10". typically there is an adjustable arm to move the crank pin location from the center to the outer edge of the bull gear. if it was in the center the stroke would be zero...


----------



## francist (Mar 20, 2020)

If it is anything like my Peerless, stroke length will be the knurled collar and shaft just below the yellow label in the photo. I grip the knurled ring with one hand and turn the shaft with a crank handle. When they loosen off each other, I hold the ring and turn the crank either clockwise or counterclockwise to set the stroke length. I test length by running the ram by hand though a stroke or two and when it’s where I want it for length I re-snug the knurled ring to lock the setting. Whenever I adjust stroke I always free the fore - aft clamp on the top of the ram first, but I don’t know that that is mandatory. I just always do it and it’s usually the next thing I want to adjust anyway.


----------



## Choiliefan (Mar 20, 2020)

Too bad he doesn't show how to make any adjustments.
He knows though...


----------



## malmac (Mar 20, 2020)

francist said:


> If it is anything like my Peerless, stroke length will be the knurled collar and shaft just below the yellow label in the photo. I grip the knurled ring with one hand and turn the shaft with a crank handle. When they loosen off each other, I hold the ring and turn the crank either clockwise or counterclockwise to set the stroke length. I test length by running the ram by hand though a stroke or two and when it’s where I want it for length I re-snug the knurled ring to lock the setting. Whenever I adjust stroke I always free the fore - aft clamp on the top of the ram first, but I don’t know that that is mandatory. I just always do it and it’s usually the next thing I want to adjust anyway.
> 
> 
> View attachment 317510
> ...



Well there you go. I am the first to admit this is a totally new experience for me. Thank you so much for the heads up on how to adjust the stroke length.
I have explored the fore-aft clamp and found that all that does is move the start finish points for the stroke.
I will certainly explore the stroke length now you have pointed me in the right direction.

Thanks


Mal


----------



## malmac (Mar 20, 2020)

Choiliefan said:


> Too bad he doesn't show how to make any adjustments.
> He knows though...



Well he has a extremely tidy shaper. My old fella is a bit more used. Also I would think mine is a much earlier version.
None the less the video is interesting and there are lots of common elements. Interesting that he didn't show the change gears in the bottom cupboard. And as you say he didnt show how to change the stroke length etc.

Thank you for sharing the video. Very interesting.

Mal


----------



## malmac (Mar 20, 2020)

deakin said:


> according to your link it should have a stroke over 10". typically there is an adjustable arm to move the crank pin location from the center to the outer edge of the bull gear. if it was in the center the stroke would be zero...



Now that I know how to adjust the stroke, you are 100% right. Max stroke seems to be about 26.5cm - but I haven't actually run that so it could be a bit less.  Wow I am learning something new every day.

Thanks.   Mal


----------



## francist (Mar 20, 2020)

Well one thing is for sure anyways, you’ve got it making a nice looking keyway there!

-frank


----------



## ThinWoodsman (Mar 20, 2020)

At the risk of asking a dumb question, how does that boring bar mount?

Looks like a standard clapper box accepting a lantern-style toolpost. Usually there's the moral equivalent of a two plates sandwiching the hole with a threaded rod to keep it all together, but this one looks like it's just kind of setting there. Maybe the clapper is locked and the bar is threaded to a plate inside the clapper?


----------



## malmac (Mar 23, 2020)

ThinWoodsman said:


> At the risk of asking a dumb question, how does that boring bar mount?
> 
> Looks like a standard clapper box accepting a lantern-style toolpost. Usually there's the moral equivalent of a two plates sandwiching the hole with a threaded rod to keep it all together, but this one looks like it's just kind of setting there. Maybe the clapper is locked and the bar is threaded to a plate inside the clapper?



Here are a few pics that might answer your question.


----------



## ThinWoodsman (Mar 23, 2020)

A lip and a set-screw! Nice quick mod for my benchtop shaper. Thanks


----------



## Silverbullet (Mar 24, 2020)

Very nice machine - im sure the Clapper box adjuster top arc bolt washer n nut need help. Thick hardened washer would have stopped the tapered wear in the arc.  But she is still a great shaper few upgrades repairs and splines keyways and machining will be going on with her prioritisation.  I like her


----------



## malmac (Mar 24, 2020)

Silverbullet said:


> Very nice machine - im sure the Clapper box adjuster top arc bolt washer n nut need help. Thick hardened washer would have stopped the tapered wear in the arc.  But she is still a great shaper few upgrades repairs and splines keyways and machining will be going on with her prioritisation.  I like her



 There are a few things that need attention, thanks for the heads up.


Mal


----------

